
The Untold Story of Magic Leap, the World’s Most Secretive Startup - hudibras
http://www.wired.com/2016/04/magic-leap-vr/
======
MrLeftHand
Looks awesome, but the guy said the magic sentence for failure.

"I will wait until it's perfect!"

Sorry buddy, but it never will be perfect.

By the time it comes out all the other competitors already dominated the
market. So to get some ground in there you have to add some extra features,
which will delay the project. Then the competition comes out with the same
feature sooner, because they already cashed in the rewards for not waiting and
have the funds to push forward and already have a working base system. And you
will end up in a vicious cycle until your funds dry up and you will be left
there with an unfinished product, which was actually in a finished state.

Or to save something, you will sell out to one of your competitors to get some
satisfaction and to see 10% of your dreams integrated into someones else's.

I know, I know, it was a bit harsh, but how many time did this happen?

